# Disney parks on the cheap 5/22/15



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2015)

OK, here's the deal. The Friday of Memorial Day weekend, the Disney parks in Florida and California will be open for 24 hours straight. Making a $105 (Florida) or $99 (California) pass only about $5 per hour. About movie price. More info here: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dave-parfitt/the-least-expensive-day-a_b_7109192.html

Jim


----------



## presley (Apr 27, 2015)

Just a head's up that Disneyland in California gets so packed during this, that many people are stuck in their cars for 2+ hours within a couple miles of the park. If anyone plans on going to this in California, I suggest getting there at the very beginning of the 24 hours and not leaving until you are sure you want to leave and not come back during the event.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 27, 2015)

I went to the Leap Day in Florida the first time they did this.  It was fun, but the evening was similarly packed.  I enjoyed it as a "different" way to see the Magic Kingdom, but would not spend that day there as an infrequent guest.


----------



## mj2vacation (Apr 28, 2015)

We have gone to every one of the 24 hour events, but typically just after midnight until 6am.  The crowds are thinner and the vibe is sort of trippy for a Disney park.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 28, 2015)

Why is this appealing?  If it is so crowded then it just means that you have 24 hours to wait in hour+ lines, right?  I'd pick a short day with no lines over this.

Deb


----------



## chriskre (Apr 28, 2015)

DebBrown said:


> Why is this appealing?  If it is so crowded then it just means that you have 24 hours to wait in hour+ lines, right?  I'd pick a short day with no lines over this.
> 
> Deb



I agree.  
This would definitely be on my "do not visit" days list along with holidays.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 28, 2015)

DebBrown said:


> Why is this appealing?


As a PP said, it's a very different "vibe" in the park.  For example, on Leap Day I saw the Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor at about 2AM, and it was easily the most boisterous and "into it" group of guests I've ever seen at that attraction, before or since.  It's packed to the gills in the evening, so you aren't going to be riding a bunch of rides then, but if riding a bunch of rides isn't your priority, it can be a great time.

So: if you are an infrequent visitor, this is the wrong day to go.  But, if the "regular" park day is been-there-done-that, this is a change of pace.


----------



## staceyeileen (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow, what a "deal"!


----------



## Soccer Canada (Apr 28, 2015)

We were at the 24 hour day last year in Florida. We were staying at BLT and walked over around Midnight thinking we might be able to jump on a couple rides (keep in mind this was the first day Seven Dwarfs was really open too) and the waits for most everything was at least 120 minutes, they were diverting people away from Main Street around the Backstage area to Tomorrow Land. To make a long story short, we jumped on the TTA rode around, took some pictures of the madness and left.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Apr 29, 2015)

I was at WDW during the same time last year and they also did a 24-hour day at Magic Kingdom.  They open at 6am and close at 6am the next day.  The park was unbelievably packed that day/night.  The rest of the week that we were there was not really that bad, but this day/night, it seemed the attendance at least doubled.  Of course this meant that wait times were ridiculously long.

Other than the lines and crowds, a few other things that were not ideal were:

Some guests really wanted to get their money's worth, so there were guests taking naps at pretty much every food location with tables.  At Gaston's, there were actually people laying on top of the tables, sleeping, at around 11pm.
We spoke to a few Disney employees.  They all had horror stories about how they are forced to work during these times.  One girl was scheduled to work until 3am and then was also scheduled to be in at 9am (6 hours later).  She said they were all warned that not showing up meant they lose their job.  Others had similar stories.
Fastpass was pretty much worthless as the evening went on.  Even a fastpass would have a 45 minute wait on the popular rides.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 29, 2015)

We've never been to a 24 hour event, but we've been a few times when MK was open until 2am or 3am (mostly due to EMH), and it is definitely enjoyable that late at night.  It definitely has a different vibe, and low crowds the later it gets.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 29, 2015)

> open until 2am or 3am (mostly due to EMH), and it is definitely enjoyable that late at night. It definitely has a different vibe, and low crowds the later it gets.


I've been on nights like that too.  These 24 hour events are *nothing* like that.  I left Leap Day at about 2:30AM, and the place was still *hopping*.


----------



## mj2vacation (Apr 30, 2015)

bnoble said:


> I've been on nights like that too.  These 24 hour events are *nothing* like that.  I left Leap Day at about 2:30AM, and the place was still *hopping*.




Big difference the last few years is that most cast member's comp admission has been blocked out.  The first year, we saw dozens of cast members that we know.

We were there last year, and did not think the crowds were crazy.  Yes, the Laugh Floor is an experience at 4am.  The jokes get a little more edgy, still Disney, but funnier.


----------

